
The beautiful welding on a Tesla Model X crossmember subframe part# 1048801-00-A - gscott
https://i.ebayimg.com/images/g/wLsAAOSw-2hcJZrA/s-l1600.jpg
======
Fjolsvith
I've worked for aluminum product manufacturer New Age Industrial, Inc., and
the welds on this crossmember are nowhere near the quality NAI produced.

~~~
smileypete
Looks like OP missed the /s :-)

